# helllo



## Guest (Jan 1, 2006)

hello i'm new here i can't remember what i was gonna say so er this it really lol hope to get to know some of u


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi from a newbie to a newbie!

All the best,

Dave


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

helllooooo everyone!!!! Glad to have new friends.


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

Hi and welcome. I am new too. Hope you find comfort here as I am. God bless, freesong


----------

